# [SOLVED] Keyboard failure + NIC failure



## linsteve (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello computer veterans, i need your help. I have a dell optiplex gx 280 (garrr) that suddenly stopped booting. the computer gives a double beep and an error message that reads "Keyboard Failure. Alert! error initializing PCI express NIC bridge. Nic Failure. Strike F1 key to continue. F2 to run setup utility." There were no recent hardware/software installations or bios adjustments. I looked around and read that there are some options to approach the NIC failure prob. but because the keyboard doesn't work i can't even get pass this screen. the computer only supports usb keyboards. i also tried switching keyboards. no luck. Please help. I really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## linsteve (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Computer won't boot-up*

hey guys, i happen to have the same prob. my dell GX280 comp runs the dell screen but then suddenly just hangs on a blank screen. Dells are starting to piss me off. i already posted another thread on nic probs for my other dell. Whats a good alternative to dell. HP?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Keyboard failure + NIC failure*

don't hijack someone else's thread
reset the cmos


----------



## linsteve (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard failure + NIC failure*

my fault. was not my intention to hijack.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Keyboard failure + NIC failure*

did you do the cmos reset


----------



## linsteve (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard failure + NIC failure*

yes, thank you very much. it worked after i removed the battery and put it back. Now i got other probs that i will start a new thread for. thanx


----------

